# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  منطق اللغة

## شفل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ايها الاحبه : محتاج الى تفصيل حول (منطق اللغة )او منطقية اللغة ولكم مني الدعاء

----------


## شفل

ايها الاخوة افيدونا حول منطقية اللغة     او للتوضيح  هل في اللغة العربيه منطقية بكونها علم قابل للترتيب والمنهج والتصنيف ولا اقصد بالمنطقية منطق ارسطو انما المنطق العقلي الذي يجتنب الخطاء ويتخذ من العلم وسيلة له للوصول الى الحقيقة .... فهل نستطيع ان نعرف منطقية اللغة علما  اني قد سمعت هذا المصطلح كثيرا لكني لم اجد له تعريف   فيدونا ايها المشايخ الكرام

----------


## شفل

( لكل لغة منطق ونظام خاص بها ، يراعيه المتكلمون بها "لأنه شرط الفهم والافهام في البيئة اللغوية الواحدة ، واذا أخلّ المتكلم بهذا النظام ، حكم السامع على كلامه بالغرابة والشذوذ والغموض... ويرتبط هذا النظام بعقول أصحاب اللغة وتفكيرهم الى حد كبير ... ولكنه النظام الخاص الذي يختلف من لغة الى اخرى ، ويتصف في كل بيئة بخصائص معينة تجعل لكل لغة استقلالها وتميزها من غيرها)([1])
فاللغة نظام لها منطق خاص بها يتمثل بواقعها الاستعمالي ، الذي ينأى عن المنطق العقلي العام او امنطق الارسطي . اذن نحن نريد ان سيبويه كان ملتزما بمنطق اللغة نفسها المنظومة الداخلية للغة وليس القوانين العامة التي ليست من نظام اللغة 
مع تحيات احمد الشمري
[1] - من اسرار العربية د. إبراهيم أنيس : 178 .

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

راجع كتاب منطق اللغة للدكتور ياسين خليل وهو موجود على النت ويمكنك تحميله

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

هذا كتاب منطق اللغة للدكتور ياسين خليل  وهورسالته  للدكتوراه، وقد ترجمها بنفسه ونشرها في مجلة كلية الآداب، العدد الخامس، نيسان 1963.
كان المؤلف قد أنجز أطروحته تلك في ألمانيا، العام 1957، وقد نال عليها درجة الامتياز مع مرتبة الشرف العليا
هذا هو رابط الكتاب
http://www.archive.org/details/LogicOfLanguage

----------


## شفل

المنطق اصطلاحا :
  ( آلة قانونية تعصم مراعاتها الذهن عن الخطأ في الفكر )([1]) ، والمنطق علم يعصم الذهن عن الخطأ([2])  ، وقيل ( هو علم يعصم الذهن من الخطأ في الفكر ويقال فلان منطقي عالم بالمنطق أو يفكر تفكيرا مستقيما)([3]) .
    ومن هنا نقول: إن التعاريف التي ذكرها القوم كلّها تستهدف حقيقةً واحدة وهي أنَّ المنطق هو:   "قانون التفكير الصحيح"
فإذا أراد الإنسان أن يفكِّر تفكيراً صحيحاً لابدَّ أن يراعي هذا القانون وإلاّ سوف يزلّ وينحرف في تفكيره فيحسب ما ليس بنتيجةٍ نتيجةً أو ما ليس بحُجَّةٍ حجَّةً.
   فهو يبحث عن القواعد المتعلقة بجميع حقول التفكير الإنساني في مختلف مجالات الحياة، لا ما يخص جانباً معيَّناً، إذ أنَّ هناك قواعد يُحتاج إليها في علم خاص كعلم النحو أو البلاغة أو الأصول أو التفسير فلا علاقة للمنطق بها بما هي قواعد ذلك العلم. نعم للمنطق  إشراف دقيق على مدى صحَّتها أو سقمها.
*   يرى عبد القادر المهيري أن القائلين بتأثر النحو العربي بالفكر اليوناني يذكرون تصريحًا أو تلميحًا بالظروف الثقافية التي نشأ فيها النحو العربي وترعرع ، فماركس يشير إلى أن النسطوريين أدخلوا فلسفة أرسطو إلى فارس قبل الإسلام فانتقلت من هناك إلى العرب، أما إبراهيم مدكور فيلمح إلى رواج مؤلفات أرسطو المنطقية في القرون الوسطى المسيحية والإسلامية ، حيث ترجمت وشرحت واختصرت ، وتوالى البحث في المنطق لدى المدارس الإسلامية المختلفة.*
*    ويضيف المهيري" ومن العسير – في نظرنا - أن نعتبر مثل هذه الإشارات حججًا تقنع بتأثر الفكر النحوي العربي بالفكر اليوناني؛ فليس لدينا ما يثبت أن مؤلفات يونانية معينة كانت تدرس خلال القرنين الأول والثاني من الهجرة دراسة تمكن من اقتباس معطياتها وتوطينها في المؤلفات العربية.(*[1])( والذييبدوالآنثابتًاهوأنأقدمماترجممنمؤلفاتأرسطولمينقلإلى العربيةقبلمنتصفالقرنالثانيالهجري.. وإنوجدالمنطقإلىالنحو سبيلا بمقولاته ومبادئهوفرضياتهفليسذلكفيعهدنشأته وتأصيلهوإنماابتداءًمنالقرنالثالث حيث أصبح النحو ميدان مناقشات لا حد لها، ومجادلات هدفها الإقناع على أساس متطلبات العقل لا على أساس مقتضيات اللغة )([2]). 
   انما الذي نريده هو المنطق اللغوي والفرق واضح اذ  ان المنطق الارسطي يضع اللغة في قوالب جاهزة اما سيبويه فقد قام باستقراء اللغة وستنبط القواعد فهو الذي قام باستخراج منطق اللغة (هذا المنهج العقلي هو المنطق الذي اكتمل لدى أرسطو ، حيث ربط بينه وبين اللغة لتوضيحه ووضعه في قوالب نحوية. صاغها في صور ألفاظ وأصوات. والمنطقيون بعده حاولوا صبّ اللغات في تلك القوالب المنطقية لأرسطو والحق ان النحاة العرب المتأخرون هم الذين تأثروا بالمنطق الاجنبي وخلطوا بينهما للشبه الكبير بينهما . أما النحاة  المتقدمون فقد تأثروا بمنطق الفقه الإسلامي وطبقوه على علوم العربية وهو نابع من منطق العقيدة الإسلامية ، فالحضرمي معاصر الحسن البصري استخدم الرأي في الظواهر النحوية مثله ، وتبعه تلميذه عيسى بن عمر. وأبو عمرو بن العلاء ، والخليل بن احمد تأثروا بقياس ابي حنيفة الذي وسع القياس. وسيبويه تأثر بأبي يوسف محمد بن الحسن الشيباني (189هـ) ، الذي تأثر فيه نحاة كثيرون منهم الفراء.)([3])

[1]  ينضر - نظرات في التراث اللغوي العربي عبد القادر المهيري 89

[2]  نظرات في التراث اللغوي العربي عبد القادر المهيري 89

[3]  ينظر: في اصول النحو 84 . 



[1] - التعريفات لعلي بن محمد الجرجاني : 301، وينظر التوقيف على مهمات التعريف 679 .

[2] - دستور العلماء أو جامع العلوم في الاصطلاحات : 3 / 333 .

[3] - المعجم الوسيط :

----------

